# Moving from the US to Spain?



## doing_kermit (Jan 10, 2008)

ok I'm still in Highschool, but I want to move from the US once I'm older and want to prepare. 

how would I go about Moving out of the US to spain? 
what exactly would I need to do? 

I'm not sure how colleges are in Spain, but I'd love to go a school in Spain once I graduate here if thats possible. 

thanks alot! 

oh p.s. I speak Spanish, and Catalan. so languages aren't an issue at all for me


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Going to university in Spain would be a great way to get to know the country. Though you'd have to work out exactly how you would support yourself as a student. Many of the European universities are quite eager to have foreign students, precisely because they pay tuition at a much higher rate than the local nationals. And, as a student, you'd be restricted from working - usually other than school holidays or a limited number of hours per week during the school year - so you'd have to have your living expenses covered.

There's always doing a "junior year abroad" or some other sort of exchange program through your US university. That way the university handles the various visas, paperwork and often gives you some guidance and assistance with finding accommodation and all. It's also a great question to ask the various college recruiters during your application process - what opportunities do they have for studying in Spain.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## imlavinia (Jan 8, 2008)

doing_kermit said:


> ok I'm still in Highschool, but I want to move from the US once I'm older and want to prepare.
> 
> how would I go about Moving out of the US to spain?
> what exactly would I need to do?
> ...


It will be an advantage for you if you plan to move to Spain since you already know how to speak Spanish language,which is really important! You can try to inquire at some online directories of Spain for easy access.


----------

